

Brainstate – All your meditative needs in one place - gamesbyferris
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/brainstate-binaural-beats/id1003074122?mt=8

======
gamesbyferris
My brother and I have recently created an app called Brainstate - Binaural
Beats & Brainwave Entrainment. This app was created as a school project to
help students reduce stress and anxiety and help with relaxation and
meditation. Anyone who knows about binaural beats knows they're not just for
students, they're for anybody to use whenever they want. Listening to binaural
beats are different than listening to music. They are frequencies that are
played in each ear that must be listened to with headphones in order to work.
Each headphone plays a different frequency and you heard the difference
between those two frequencies, created the "beat" sound. These frequencies
imitate naturally occurring frequencies that happen in our brain every day and
whichever frequency you listen to will give you the desired affect that the
frequency is associated with. Our app is different from any other binaural
beats app on the store because it offers a very large range of frequencies and
pitches to choose from and it is very educational. Someone who doesn't know
how to use binaural beats may become lost with the other apps, but Brainstate
teaches the average person all they need to know. Any downloads, rates, and
reviews would really help us get more visibility on the App Store! Thanks a
lot guys! :)

